# Going Rate for Hyatt Points for Resale



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone know what the going rate for Hyatt resale points are right now? Or is this resort specific?

Thank you


----------



## RichardL (Apr 9, 2014)

In my experience Each Resort has a value as to location, for example Carmel trades at a higher price point than Puerto Rico for the same amount of points.  Next maintenance fees are usually lower at Sedona and much higher for the same amount of points at Puerto Rico.  I joke about Puerto Rico but the combination of a less location and higher MF allowed me to acquire a Puerto Hyatt for a very low price, and since a point is a point for trading purposes and add those points together with locations that I own.

In conclusion, Hyatt values are a negotiated amount without a per point value.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you Richard


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Apr 10, 2014)

My best advise would be to buy where you want to go most of the time...  regardless of MF's.  Why?  You are only guaranteed the week and unit you own... lets say you buy somewhere else just to get nice low MF, and something happens at the resort where the owners vote and kick out the hyatt management, well you no longer are in the hyatt system and do not get to trade into the resorts that you REALLY want to be at.  We liked Sedona, but cannot see ourselves going there every year, maybe every 3rd? 

Its a gamble.... because the low MF's sound nice and over time that is where the costs add up, not so much the purchase price, which do vary based on resort.  Another part of the equation is how long you plan to own it???

these have been the kinds of things I have been debating over the past 18 months,,, but still have yet to jump in.... ? where to buy?


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 10, 2014)

That is some REALLY great advice!

is it possible for the TS companies to remove resorts like that if they are one of the main hotel TS's like Hyatt, Hilton, Marriott or Starwood?  What about if they are one of their 'built and managed by' vs just managed by?

Hubby and I plan to own for 10 year on the low end 15-20 on the high end...


----------



## ondeadlin (Apr 11, 2014)

scsu_hockey_fan said:


> My best advise would be to buy where you want to go most of the time...  regardless of MF's.  Why?  You are only guaranteed the week and unit you own... lets say you buy somewhere else just to get nice low MF, and something happens at the resort where the owners vote and kick out the hyatt management, well you no longer are in the hyatt system and do not get to trade into the resorts that you REALLY want to be at.  We liked Sedona, but cannot see ourselves going there every year, maybe every 3rd?
> 
> Its a gamble.... because the low MF's sound nice and over time that is where the costs add up, not so much the purchase price, which do vary based on resort.  Another part of the equation is how long you plan to own it???
> 
> these have been the kinds of things I have been debating over the past 18 months,,, but still have yet to jump in.... ? where to buy?



I don't think this (usually excellent) advice applies to Hyatt the way it does to other systems.  Why?  Because it's very easy to trade into even the most high-demand weeks if you (a) have enough points; and (b) are willing to plan in advance.  

I've never stayed at my home resort.  I've used it every year to nab high-demand ski weeks in the system.  Never had a problem getting what I want.  Why?  Because I have plenty of points and I plan in advance


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 11, 2014)

Excellent advice...  

We would definitely be able to plan in advance for sure... and we have the option of traveling high/low/shoulder season, so lots of flexibility as well...

Should there be any fear that Hyatt would remove our TS from the system? How often does something like this happen to a major brand like Hyatt or Hilton?  And if it does, are we really 'out' of the system, or are we grandfathered in?

Thank you all for your patience with all of my questions since joining... we are brand-new to this, and want to make sure we are making the best decisions as we move forward


----------



## ondeadlin (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't believe Hyatt has ever dropped a property from the system.  I know Marriott has had this happen in the past.  It's not something I personally think is very likely.


----------



## DVB42 (Apr 11, 2014)

ondeadlin said:


> I don't believe Hyatt has ever dropped a property from the system.  I know Marriott has had this happen in the past.  It's not something I personally think is very likely.



I would think that the decision to keep a property or to dump it would depend on whether or not they have a revenue stream flowing. If they make no money it is likely the property would be at risk for a sale.


----------



## bdh (Apr 11, 2014)

ondeadlin said:


> I don't believe Hyatt has ever dropped a property from the system.  I know Marriott has had this happen in the past.  It's not something I personally think is very likely.





DVB42 said:


> I would think that the decision to keep a property or to dump it would depend on whether or not they have a revenue stream flowing. If they make no money it is likely the property would be at risk for a sale.



Typically, Hyatt doesn't own the resort/property - they work with developers and license the Hyatt brand and then manage the facility.  The developer at a property that isn't sold out or the TS owners at a property that is sold out always have the option of removing the management company. As far as dropping a property from the system, The Blue and Escala Lodge are no longer in the search menu on the HRC site - since both of those we're built as whole ownership condos by other developers prior to Hyatt's management engagement, there was never really exchange availability at those properties since there weren't any actual Hyatt TS owners at those locations.  A similar scenario exists at Northstar and Siesta Key, there are so few Hyatt TS units sold at those properties, there just isn't much availability.  But as long as the Hyatt management contract remains in place at Northstar and Siesta Key, an exchange into them via the HRC system is still possible (but not probable).


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you for the insight!

Does anyone know if HGVC has lost any properties in the past?  We are trying to decide between HGVC and Hyatt for our 1st TS.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Apr 11, 2014)

NWTRVLRS said:


> Thank you for the insight!
> 
> Does anyone know if HGVC has lost any properties in the past?  We are trying to decide between HGVC and Hyatt for our 1st TS.
> 
> Thanks!



Hilton has lost one property that I am aware of:  Shell Island Beach Club on Sanibel Island, FL.  It was an affiliate resort, and the HOA decided to go with a different management company.

This doesn't relate to your question but, if you are deciding between Hilton and Hyatt for your first timeshare, I think Hilton might be a better choice.  It is a much easier system to use (in my opinion).  The reservations and points are much more straight forward.  Hyatt has great resorts, but the system is more complex and convoluted than it needs to be. 

These are my least favorite features about Hyatt:

1)  If you borrow points from a future year, then you can only reserve time 60 days in advance.  This is a huge negative that is not found in many other points systems.

2)  If you want to reserve less than a week, there are rigid guidelines for what days you can check in and check out, how long you can stay, etc.  Most other point systems allow you to check in any day of the week and stay any length of time.

3)  You cannot exchange into any other Hyatt resorts through II.  Once you deposit points into II, they can only be used for non-Hyatt exchanges.

4)  The only way to extend the life of your points is to deposit them into II.  This, along with #1 above, makes it almost impossible to combine points for more than one year for a longer or higher season stay at a Hyatt.

These are factors that ought to be considered when purchasing a Hyatt, especially as a first timeshare.  

Steve


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you Steve!  Very VERY eye-opening indeed... I never would have learned this until AFTER a purchase was made and we were trying to actually use it!  Forever grateful


----------



## ondeadlin (Apr 11, 2014)

Steve's criticisms are all generally accurate, but I haven't found any of them impacting my ownership and use of Hyatt.  Now, that said, I own Hyatt for very specific reasons:  (1) Hyatt has the best collection of ski properties among the timeshare systems; and (2) Hyatt has incredible trading power in II, I pretty much get any property I ever request, at any time.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you!

We don't ski, so that one is not an issue for us... but I do like the properties that are in II for trading vs RCI... so still on the fence 

Thanks


----------



## Steve (Apr 11, 2014)

NWTRVLRS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> We don't ski, so that one is not an issue for us... but I do like the properties that are in II for trading vs RCI... so still on the fence
> 
> Thanks



If you want a flexible points system that trades in II, then you may want to consider WorldMark.  It is the most cost effective and most flexible points system.  It also has fantastic trade power in II, and it trades in RCI as well.  In addition, although the WorldMark resorts are not nearly as nice as Hyatts or Hiltons, there are a lot of them in the Northwest near where you live.  That would give you a lot of options.  

Since you have written that you can travel during shoulder seasons, here is an example of the Hyatt resorts that have been just sitting online the past few days with II (and available to trade into) for this coming August and September:

Hyatt Main Street Station, Breckenridge, CO
Hyatt Mountain Lodge, Beaver Creek, CO
Hyatt Pinon Pointe, Sedona, AZ
Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch, San Antonio, TX
Hyatt Windward Pointe, Key West, FL
Hyatt Coconut Plantation, Bonita Springs, FL

You don 't need to own a Hyatt to stay at Hyatts.  If you can travel in shoulder seasons, then Hyatts are actually a fairly easy trade through II.  You would also have the ability to trade into Marriotts, Westins, and Four Seasons through II...all with your inexpensive WorldMark ownership.  I have owned a total of 35 timeshares (and sold 32), and WorldMark is the most flexible of them all.  

Steve


----------



## presley (Apr 11, 2014)

Steve said:


> If you want a flexible points system that trades in II, then you may want to consider WorldMark.  It is the most cost effective and most flexible points system.  It also has fantastic trade power in II, and it trades in RCI as well.  In addition, although the WorldMark resorts are not nearly as nice as Hyatts or Hiltons, there are a lot of them in the Northwest near where you live.  That would give you a lot of options.



I agree with what Steve has said.  If you want the highest level accommodations, Worldmark will let you down sometimes.  They do have very high end presidential units, but some of the older properties only have very traditional apartment style units.  Do you need granite countertops?  You won't get those.  You'll get excellent customer service both in person and on the phone, though.  My experience has been that WM has better service than Hilton, Marriott and Shell.

You may not ever need to trade if you own WM because it has so many locations.  If you do want to trade, it trades highly in II and RCI.  So, you'd have a very large number of possibilities.  And, they don't charge you a lot of extra fees to use your points.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Apr 11, 2014)

Really good info!  So if you are using a TS for 'points only' and trading into II/RCI, WM is a better option over Hyatt or Hilton?

And if so, does anyone have a chart/info on the WM point structure so we know what we would need for an equivalent 2200 in Hyatt / 7000 in Hilton? (2 bedroom high season)

As well as any fees for using WM and/or trading into II?

We have spent so much time researching Hyatt and Hilton that I feel lost in WM - LOL!

Thank you


----------



## presley (Apr 11, 2014)

NWTRVLRS said:


> Really good info!  So if you are using a TS for 'points only' and trading into II/RCI, WM is a better option over Hyatt or Hilton?



I don't know anything about Hyatt, but I do have both Hilton and WM.  Before you buy anything, I think you should visit/stay at some of the resorts.  That way, you won't end up buying and selling a million timeshares (like some of us) to get to what really works for you.

Hilton only trades in RCI.  The best chains in RCI are Hilton and Disney.  You're pretty much trading down for anything else and you are paying highest MFs for that.  

Hilton rocks for Hilton stays.  While I know I could trade in cheaper than owning, knowing I can book random 3 night stays in any type of room I want, makes keeping my Hilton viable.  Booking 3 night stays costs a booking fee each time.  Just about anything you do in Hilton has a fee, other booking your exact home week.  I do love the resorts.

Worldmark rocks for Worldmark stays, but those who use it to exchange do very well, too.  10K WM credits (points) will get any 2 bedroom in the highest seasons in RCI.  It will exchange for the best of Hilton or Disney in a 2 bedroom.  The current MFs for 10K WM are $685.74 and you'd have the $209. exchange fee.  If you are just booking WM in the WM system, there aren't any booking fees.

If you own WM, you pay for a membership to II or RCI or both.  The exchange fees are $164. for II online and $209 for RCI online.  II has an option for $49. more that will let you change your exchange up to 3 times.  Worldmark does not have home resorts.  You buy into the club and have equal access to all the properties for no extra fees.


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 11, 2014)

Steve said:


> These are my least favorite features about Hyatt:
> 
> 1)  If you borrow points from a future year, then you can only reserve time 60 days in advance.  This is a huge negative that is not found in many other points systems.
> 
> ...



This has been a very interesting and informative thread.  I have Starwood now, but was curious about Hyatt and starting to read various threads, but I hadn't come across the above.  Thanks Steve.  

One good thing about WorldMark is they are also located in some more urban areas which is appealing if you don't always want to go to a tourist resort area.  But I'm only window shopping, not looking to buy anything...husband and I will have to see if we can use up our Starwood each year


----------



## Steve (Apr 12, 2014)

Another major plus for WorldMark over both Hyatt and Hilton is that you can easily "rent" extra credits from other owners if you need more.  For about $500, you can rent an additional 10,000 credits which is enough for a 2 bedroom condo at most resorts during high season.  (Of course, you can also rent more or fewer credits as needed.)  The convenience this brings is huge. 

For example, if you own 10,000 credits but want three weeks vacation next year, no problem.  Just rent another 20,000 credits (for a total of 30,000).  It will cost you about $1000 to rent the additional credits, and you will also need 2 additional housekeeping tokens (at about $50 each).  So, those additional two weeks will cost you only $550 each if you stay at WorldMark resorts.  If you want to exchange through II or RCI, you simply add the exchange fee to that and your cost is still very reasonable.  Then, if you only want one timeshare vacation the next year, don't rent any extra credits.  You can tailor the number of points you have (by renting or not renting) each year.

Note:  Some resorts require more credits for standard units, and some resorts offer premium units called "penthouse" or "presidential" units.  These cost far more credits, but may be worth it if you desire nicer accommodations.  

WorldMark is so flexible.  Unless you have owned at WorldMark, it is hard to comprehend just how much easier it is to use than other timeshares.  There are no reservation or cancellation fees (up to a certain date before check in).  It is like making hotel reservations.  

Steve


----------



## ondeadlin (Apr 12, 2014)

I have owned Worldmark in the past and agree with much of what's posted here.  It's an excellent trader in II and it's very cost-effective and flexible.

That said, there is a very significant gap between your average WM property and your average Marriott/Hyatt/Hilton/DVC property.  If one is used to that level of accommodations, one should probably stay at a WM property or two before committing to that system, just to know what they're getting into.


----------



## peas (Apr 15, 2014)

I also haven't felt that these issues were a big deal to me personally.

1) Inability to borrow - initially I thought this was a huge negative when I was comparing systems.  However, I wonder if the success of me getting the diamond weeks that I want is because of Hyatt's inability to borrow (or bank).  When Starwood started to allowing banking, I remember a few comments about how some anticipated it would be increasingly more difficult to get into the prime red weeks.  I don't know, but this has crossed my mind as to how this in Starwood translated to the Hyatt system.  I'm curious what others think about this.  Maybe I was just reading peoples fears about the change and they just happened to point to this.

2)   specific booking blocks - 2 or 4 day midweek, 3 day weekend, or 7 day week reservations - I think this is the biggest issue for many.  We generally book weeks or weekends.

If the resort you are most interested in has a checkin day of:
Saturday - then your 3 night weekend is Sat - Tues
Sunday - then your 3 night weekend is Thus -Sun
Fri, Sat, Sun - then your 3 night weekend can be Fri-Mon, Sat-Tues, or Thurs-Sun

Continue to count days, and you can do the math on what the 2 night midweek and 4 night midweek is.

FYI, Hilton has 3 night minimum booking with any start day. 

I think this could potentially be a big deal for many looking at Hyatt.

http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/HRCPointsChart.pdf
In the above chart, you will see a row labeled "arrival days"  Find the resorts you're interested in and see if that will or will not work for you.
You can book a 3N weekend + 2N weekday for a 5N stay but since it's 2 reservations, you may or may not have to move (depends on the resort being able to work this out).

3) Interval only for non Hyatts.  True.  I guess maybe I just don't get this because I'm always looking for prime weeks which would be much easier/the only way to get directly in the internal system (for any system).

BTW, Hilton is effectively the same at least for prime weeks (I don't know about shoulder season).  With Hilton, you can only book a Hilton in RCI at the 9 month mark, but the deposits in RCI happen before.  The weeks will have been picked up before that 9 month mark.


4) Hyatt points deposited in interval last 2 years.  You can combine points from last year and current year for a trade.  Requests can only be made one year out.  This 1yr limitation has personally been a deterrent for me to try trading since I'm looking for weeks when the kids are out of school.
I don't trade, but here is a link to people who use Hyatts for trading:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180627


If I didn't run into my ebay hilton listing, I probably would have gotten a WM.


----------



## SunandFun83 (May 11, 2014)

*To answer your question.....Resale prices*



NWTRVLRS said:


> Anyone know what the going rate for Hyatt resale points are right now? Or is this resort specific?
> 
> Thank you




The OP asked about resale prices for Hyatt points.  To start with I would say that 1400 point weeks have extremely low value because the maintenance fees are the same as 2,000 point weeks.

You can search EBay for completed auctions to see what has sold at Hyatt and these tend to be on the low end on EBay.  

Many Hyatt weeks that trade actually come with unused points either in CUP or LCUP.  With a Marriott purchase you state "First Use" and you pay maintenance fees if you get the week.  With these Hyatt weeks that come with points it is like getting one year of free maintenance fees.

I do not claim to have shopped and found the absolute lowest prices, but, these levels may give you an idea of what is achievable.  red week.com listings tend to be way too high.  You should be able to find these prices if you hunt around.

Pinon Point, Windward Point, and Coconut Plantation
Gold 1,880 points $5,000 - $7,000 plus costs
Platinum 2,000 points $6,000 - $8,000 plus costs
Diamond 2,200 points $8,000 - $10,000 plus costs

Main Street had a close-out sale and the developer offered me a platinum week for $20,000.  

Look at the Marriott threads on resale prices and you will find that resale range is usually 25% - 30% of developer prices for the weeks.  I think yu can use this as a guide for Hyatt also.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (May 12, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

